# 6.5 caliber pistol ammo



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm looking at buying a D-Technik A.S. SA VZ 61 Pistol 6.5 caliber pistol, but can not find the ammo

Who sells it.......where can I find it

Billy


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you absolutely certain of that "6.5mm" designation?
I believe that it might be a misprint for "7.65mm," or .32 ACP.
If it's a true 6.5mm, it's some sort of unusual .25 cartridge. That would be very strange, since it then would be a woefully underpowered gun.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gee that takes all the fun out of it. I was thinking some really weird pistol that took the 6.5 x 47 Lapua.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

It sold before I could find out if the 6.5mm was a typo

Billy


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

As mentioned, 7.65mm is .32 ACP and in my opinion it wouldn't be my first, second, third, fourth or fifth choice, but it's way better than nothing. Actually, on reflection, it's right down there at the bottom. .25 ACP would be lower as are some of the really esoteric calibers such as the Kolibri (sp) and the Velo Dog.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sgt45 said:


> ...[R]ight down there at the bottom...are some of the really esoteric calibers such as the Kolibri (sp) and the *Velo Dog*. [emphasis added]


...Oh, I dunno.
There are some dogs I could throw that would deliver a pretty good defense. :anim_lol:


----------

